# Proline boat



## Handyman Tom (Sep 17, 2016)

Looking at used proline 20' with 140 outboard. Don't know much about boats but can fix almost anything. Looking for concerns, if this can go offshore,


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

What are you considering offshore?Bluewater hell no
.within 10 mile of land maybe. 

There a big difference in intercoastel, bay, ocean boating.. Winds can change in minutes and destroy you quick in the ocean.


----------



## Handyman Tom (Sep 17, 2016)

So it would be a bay boat? Not looking to croak so wanted to find pints of what this could do. Looking at mostly bay, near turkey point and Indian River. Never had a boat bigger than a John boat, so didn't know what to look for


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

Handyman Tom said:


> So it would be a bay boat? Not looking to croak so wanted to find pints of what this could do. Looking at mostly bay, near turkey point and Indian River. Never had a boat bigger than a John boat, so didn't know what to look for


If you are going out of IRI keep a close eye on the weather.
IRI can get real nasty in a 20' boat. Make sure you get some experience with the boat and navigating inlets/ocean 
before going to far offshore. completely different than being in the bay.
GENERAL RULE look for days with no bigger than 2-3' seas and 10-15 mph wind. less is better.
And dont believe the weatherman when he says its going to lay down later in the day.

Having said that. b bouy is abouit 10-12 miles due east i believe off of IRI.
1-2 miles east off the bouy you can get nice thresher sharks in season.
lots of places close to the inlet for threshers.
Be careful, be safe.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

If you "don't know much about boats" - - - off shore is NOT for you. (as a beginner).
So many people get into big trouble very quickly because of the lack of seamanship,
boatmanship, nautical knowledge, and all around ocean smarts.
The ocean is so unpredictable it is scary....... calm and beautiful one minute, "The Perfect Storm" the next.
BUT !!! once you get the hang of running outriggers and trolling for the Big Kings, dolphin, sail fish, etc
and the giant snapper and grouper on the reefs, you will most definately enjoy the ocean fishing !!!!
just learn how to be a SAFE BOATER before you venture out too far. (you will find your comfort zone rather quickly).

and yes, I have spent my fair share of being in the Open Ocean !!!
21 years in the US Navy on 5 ships - I can tell you about the ocean.
8 years of living in the Florida Keys is awesome for the off shore fishing.
not near as rough and treacherous as you guys Up North have it.

If you can, find someone with a similar size boat and pay them to take you out
for a morning run-around off shore prior to making the purchase.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Handyman Tom said:


> Looking at used proline 20' with 140 outboard. Don't know much about boats but can fix almost anything. Looking for concerns, if this can go offshore,


What year and how many hours on the motor? What is the maintenance history. With what you are posting I would not venture out of the sounds or bays with a 20 ft boat into open water.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Just remember whoever at the helm driving is getting the nicest ride out of the crew. So if your getting pounded then your crew getting it three times worse.


----------

